# First knife Q's



## Clash (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok I cant wait. I was going to be patient, read posts, absorb information over time and then try my hand at making a knife. I am new to the forum and the knife world, but do have fairly extensive fabrication skills. I have a couple profile drawings in CAD, have a water jet and belt sanders at work. 

I would ask your opinions on: 

Steel....high quality w/out being exotic...beginner (not to hard to grind) but something worth putting the time in, carbon steel? easy to heat treat?

What abrasives to use given the steel type?

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated as I know many of you are amazing craftsmen.

Thanks-
Sean


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 26, 2013)

o1 is a great steel for knifemaking.


----------



## Clash (Apr 26, 2013)

Now is o1 carbon steel or stainless? Do you happen to know the heat treat process for it?


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. You might want to take a quick look here for some basics:

http://zknives.com/knives/articles/knifesteelfaq.shtml


----------

